# Puff the Magic Dragon plane



## heatherb32 (May 13, 2010)

I am looking for a plane that my father referres to from Vietnam. I have heard it called a c-47 and Puff the Majic Dragon. I would like to find a kit for this plane for my son to build as a gift for him but I am unsure of which exact kit to order. Any help or information on the exact plane or the kit I need would be greatley appreciated.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 13, 2010)

Check E bay for a Revell Puff the Magic Dragon, there are a couple there with a buy it now feature. This is a AC-47 so that may help in your search for documentation Also do a Google search with the same search terms "Revell Puff the Magic Dragon" Will bring up severel threads and sellers, also some reviews and build alongs for tips.
If you are in the US check out Sprue Brothers also, they have never done me wrong. They usually get in stock items shipped the same day I order from them.

Hope this helps.

Here is a build and review of the Monogram version which I beleiveis the same thing as the Revell model?
Monogram 1/48 AC-47 gunship, by Andy Garcia


----------



## kgambit (May 13, 2010)

It's actually a AC-47 Gunship. Revell/Monogram makes one in 1:48 scale and it's available from almost every on-line hobby store that I use and several more besides. Try checking out this link:

Scalehobbyist.com: AC-47 Vietnam Gunship by Revell Monogram

27$ is the best price I could find. I've dealt with scalehobbyist a lot; they're fast and reliable and they don't charge an arm and a leg for shipping. Plus they stand by everything they sell. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 13, 2010)

Doh, double post!!!


----------



## bobbysocks (May 19, 2010)

if you are still looking i found 1 for $27 at a place i bought from...i think they were also called Spectres and Spookies

Airfix 1/72 HO AC-47 Gunship- Series 4 - eBay (item 360128111835 end time May-25-10 07:07:13 PDT)


----------



## A4K (May 19, 2010)

In 1:72, ESCI did an AC-47, aswell as Airfix (mentioned above), and now Italeri, if I know right. These are still a good size, but a great deal cheaper than a 1:48 kit.


----------

